# Postfix problem [update[

## mooerito

hello folks!

ive got a little problem with my postfix configuration. whenever 2 or more mails are recieved at the same time my postfix locks up after the first mail (the others get queued) and i get the following error in the log

```

Nov 25 11:00:02 blue postfix/smtp[4462]: warning: connect #1 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:00:12 blue postfix/smtp[4462]: warning: connect #2 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:00:22 blue postfix/smtp[4462]: warning: connect #3 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:00:32 blue postfix/smtp[4462]: warning: connect #4 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:00:42 blue postfix/smtp[4462]: warning: connect #5 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:00:52 blue postfix/smtp[4462]: warning: connect #6 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:44:02 blue postfix/smtp[5089]: warning: connect #7 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:44:02 blue postfix/smtp[5099]: warning: connect #7 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:44:12 blue postfix/smtp[5089]: warning: connect #8 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:44:12 blue postfix/smtp[5099]: warning: connect #8 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:44:22 blue postfix/smtp[5089]: warning: connect #9 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:44:22 blue postfix/smtp[5099]: warning: connect #9 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:44:32 blue postfix/smtp[5089]: warning: connect #10 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:44:32 blue postfix/smtp[5099]: warning: connect #10 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:44:42 blue postfix/smtp[5089]: fatal: connect #11 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:44:42 blue postfix/smtp[5099]: fatal: connect #11 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory

Nov 25 11:44:43 blue postfix/qmgr[5064]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/smtp-amavis socket while reading input attribute name

Nov 25 11:44:43 blue postfix/qmgr[5064]: warning: private/smtp-amavis socket: malformed response

Nov 25 11:44:43 blue postfix/qmgr[5064]: warning: transport smtp-amavis failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description

Nov 25 11:44:43 blue postfix/master[5059]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 5089 exit status 1

Nov 25 11:44:43 blue postfix/qmgr[5064]: C408F41E67: to=<moo@plan9.ch>, orig_to=<marc@doerf.li>, relay=none, delay=62, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: unknown mail transport error)

Nov 25 11:44:43 blue postfix/master[5059]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 5099 exit status 1

Nov 25 11:44:43 blue postfix/master[5059]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling

Nov 25 11:44:43 blue postfix/qmgr[5064]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/smtp-amavis socket while reading input attribute name

Nov 25 11:44:43 blue postfix/qmgr[5064]: warning: private/smtp-amavis socket: malformed response

Nov 25 11:44:43 blue postfix/qmgr[5064]: warning: transport smtp-amavis failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description

```

any idea what this could be? after i restart postfix some mails get send out again, if the queue is longer, the same thing happens again and i have to restart postfix. 

my master.cf look like

```

# ==========================================================================

# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args

#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)

# ==========================================================================

smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#smtps    inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#submission   inet    n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_enforce_tls=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes -o smtpd_etrn_restrictions=reject

#628      inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr

tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       300     1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil

#

# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual

# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.

#

# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.

#

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

#

# The Cyrus deliver program has changed incompatibly, multiple times.

#

old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)

# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1

cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}

uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)

bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fq. user=foo argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient

smtp-amavis     unix -        -       n     -       2  smtp

  -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

  -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

#Equivalently when using lmtp:

#smtp-amavis unix -     -       n       -       2       lmtp

#   -o lmtp_data_done_timeout=1200

#   -o lmtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n        -       n     -       -  smtpd

  -o content_filter=

  -o local_recipient_maps=

  -o relay_recipient_maps=

  -o smtpd_restriction_classes=

  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

  -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8

  -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes

  -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0

  -o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001

  -o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000

#If you want to use proxy filtering instead

#smtp            inet n         -       n      -       8 smtpd

# -o smtpd_proxy_filter=127.0.0.1:10024

# -o smtpd_client_connection_count_limit=4

#If you don't want to scan outgoing mail use this

#10.0.0.2:smtp   inet n         -       n       -      - smtpd

#-o content_filter=

```

and the main.cf (this is only the last part, not mentioned variables are set to dsefault)

```

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.1.5-r2/readme

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases,hash:/usr/local/mailman/data/aliases

home_mailbox = .maildir/

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl2_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

        permit_sasl_authenticated,

        permit_mynetworks,

        reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_use_tls = yes

#smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/newreq.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:/var/run/smtpd_tls_session_cache

#biff = no

#empty_address_recipient = MAILER-DAEMON

#queue_minfree = 120000000

content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

#Equivalently when using lmtp:

#content_filter = lmtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

# TRANSPORT MAP

#

# Insert text from sample-transport.cf if you need explicit routing.

#transport_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/transport

#relay_domains = $transport_maps

virtual_alias_domains = gsiberger.ch doerf.li robdlx.com

virtual_alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/gsiberger,hash:/usr/local/mailman/data/virtual-mailman,hash:/etc/mail/doerfli,hash:/etc/mail/robdlx

```

i use amavisd to filter my mail for viruses. i assume its some problem with too many connections to amavis at the same time, but im not really sure what to do. 

i'd appreciat any help on that. 

cheers

marc

----------

## magic919

Looks like you are lacking this

scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache

in master.cf

Probably due to prev upgrade of postfix.

Stick it below anvil

Or run

postfix upgrade-configuration

I just tried it  :Smile: 

----------

## mooerito

thanks. i just added the line. now ill see if it happens again.

----------

## magic919

I should have mentioned the postfix upgrade-configuration will add a couple more bits.

----------

## mooerito

ok then i should probably do that as well

----------

## mariourk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Looks like you are lacking this
> 
> scache unix - - n - 1 scache
> ...

 

That fixed my problem, thanks!   :Very Happy: 

----------

